# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  ``~!~``$ فكري دائماً بأنك مميزة $``~!~``

## بنوتة توتة

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..

إن احترام الذات يتعلق بالطريقة التي نحكم بها على أنفسنا وهناك ميل لدى الناس بالنظر إلى المعادلة من الخلف فنحن نعتقد أن مظهرنا هو الذي يعزز المستوى من احترام الذات بينما في حقيقة الأمر أن احترامنا لذاتنا يكمن في قدرتنا على رؤية أنفسنا من منظار قيمتها.. وإليك هذه الطرق لزيادة شعورك بتقدير ذاتك.. - لا تعطي نفسك الشعور بأنك لست جميلة بل على العكس انظري لنفسك على انك مميزة. لا تؤنبي نفسك كلما رأيت عارضة أزياء أو نظرت إلى نجمات التمثيل.

- لا تركضي وراء مجلات الموضة أو ترتدي الملابس لمجرد أنها موضة رائجة، حاولي خلق معوضتك الخاصة بك و تميزي عن غيرك.
- تعلمي ان قوة شخصيتك تنبع من قوة تفكيرك، لا تنظري بنظرة دونية إلى نفسك وفكري دائماً انك امرأة رائعة فهذا التفكير الإيجابي يجعل كل المحيطين بك يفكرون عنك بنفس الطريقة.
حاولي تحديد كل الإيجابيات التي تتمتعين بها وقومي على تنميتها بشكل افضل لأن الجميع يستطيع معرفة طبائعك بمجرد التعامل معك لذلك كوني إيجابية قدر استطاعتك وحاولي العمل على نقاطك الإيجابية بشكل افضل. 

- اذا كنت تميلين إلى النكد أو الأنانية أو أي من الصفات السلبية الأخرى، حاولي التخلص من هذه العادات مهما كلفك الأمر لأن ذلك بالتأكيد هو ما يضفي على حياتك الشعور بالفراغ و عدم غنى الحياة الاجتماعية. 

- لا تدعي هذه العادات تثبط من عزيمتك بل تحرري منها و انطلقي في فضاءات لم تكوني تتوقعين انك ستصلين إليها في يوم من الأيام. 

- احتفلي دائماً بنفسك و بما تنجزينه في الحياة، حاولي الاستمتاع بما تملكينه ولا تحزني لعدم امتلاك ما تفتقدين. كوني فرحة بنقاط الجمال لديك و أبرزيها، ولا تكوني متضايقة من الأمور التي لا تحبينها في جسمك. 

- إذا كان هناك أي عمل يشعرك بالسعادة قومي بعملة دون تردد. 

تقدير الذات هو شعور داخلي شخصي، فالشعور الشخصي الذي تنظرين فيه لذاتك هو ما يكون تقدير الذات لديك. لذلك أنت فقط التي تستطيعين منح نفسك هذا الشعور. اجلسي مع نفسك واختلسي بعض اللحظات لتفكري فيها بنفسك وبما تريدين حقا من الحياة." 


تحياتي للجميع ..

بنوتة توتة

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووووووره خيه على الموووووضوع

----------


## بنوتة توتة

العفو  ولو ماعملنا شي
 :d

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

تسلمي بنوته توته ع الموضوع الحلو اللي زيش  :)

----------


## المستجير

تسلم يدينك على الكلمات الرائعه

----------


## مهدي درويش

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع

----------

